# Electric Hyundai EVs from Lion Electric Vehicles



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

er.. um. I mean Fords.


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

i just noticed this,couldn't remember when lionev was offering the hyundais.ampmobiles was suposed to do the conversions,but pulled out of it when they heard lionev's unsubstantiated claims of range and speed capabilities.looks like ampmobiles were the smart ones! 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/lionev-com-7032p2.html


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, looks like Lion EV has been shot down in flames.


----------

